# nirvana discount code



## dirtysox (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone know a code for their web site, when ordering


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

Im not positive but I have seen "420" mentioned before.


----------



## JonnneyB (Jul 22, 2009)

the 420 code works for attitude...don`t know about nirvana though...


----------

